# Babies Due Dec 5- 15 ish??



## Carzelle

Hi Ladies, starting this forum for any women out there who don't exactly know their due date but just got a BFP! Lost my first baby two months ago and just found out 4/5 that I am pregnant again. Because I lost the baby and bled for so long I had no idea when I would be ovulating, but here I am with a sweet little miracle again! Who's with me on this new and exciting journey??:happydance:


----------



## nickibrum

Hi Hun, 

Congrats on your bfp and Im sorry for your first loss. 

Im due on the 5th Dec but waiting to get a more precise date after my first scan.


----------



## MouseyMom

Hi Carzelle and Nicki!
I believe I'm due on December 11 (calculated from LMP) but will know positively once I get my first scan too. Sorry for your loss Carzelle. I haven't had a MC but helped my SIL through her MC.


----------



## bekahlauren

I'm so sorry for your loss *hugs*

According to my lmp I should be due around December 6th but I am waiting for a dating scan to be a little more precise.


----------



## kellycontrary

hi everyone!
I found out 4 days ago but only really started believing it today when I saw the word 'pregnant' pop up on the digi...that word made me really realise it was true!!

I think, judging by LMP I'll be due around 15/16th december all going well. the best of love and luck to all you ladies, its nice there is a group of women all around the same time :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello all! I'm due with #1 on Dec 10th!!! First scan isn't until the 27th- cant wait!

Anyone having symptoms yet? Im EXHAUSTED, mild nausea at times and huuuuge boobs :haha:


----------



## kellycontrary

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hello all! I'm due with #1 on Dec 10th!!! First scan isn't until the 27th- cant wait!
> 
> Anyone having symptoms yet? Im EXHAUSTED, mild nausea at times and huuuuge boobs :haha:

yep!! had to take my bra off when I got in from shopping today, my boobs (and mainly my nips!!) were killing me!
nausea on and off, slept most of the afternoon yesterday but so HUNGRY!!! its ridiculous, I was on a diet of some sorts before this to get myself fit so Im used to not eating and eating but finding myself grazing most of the day! :dohh:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lol, yes the nips! Mine aren't sore but WOW it's like porn star nipples the way they are sticking out all the time!! Embarrassing at work!!!


----------



## kellycontrary

GenYsuperlady said:


> Lol, yes the nips! Mine aren't sore but WOW it's like porn star nipples the way they are sticking out all the time!! Embarrassing at work!!!

:haha:


----------



## nickibrum

My boobs are huge and today is the first day Ive been able to wear a bra in 5 days. Apart from that i havent been too bad- the odd spot of cramping and nausea but quickly passes. 

Hoping to book my first MW appointment tomorrow. Then ill have something to count down to...... as if christmas isnt enough of a count down :haha:


----------



## MouseyMom

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one with the porn star nipple thing going on. I just bought these really cute bras about 2 months ago and I can't even fit in them anymore! My DF says I look like I got a boob job, lol. I have heard that you show faster after having one, but I didn't really take it too seriously! No nausea whatsoever for me, just mostly twinges of pain in what feels like the center of my uterus. Before I knew I was pregnant (Friday) I kept having AF cramps really bad so I really did not think I was pregnant. They're slowly going away but if I am on my feet too long they return. Don't know if it's normal or just doin too much. It's been 6 years since my first and that pregnancy didn't go normally so I am going crazy looking up what's "normal", lol. Congrats to all!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats on #2!

May I ask what happened with the first pregnancy?

The twinges down low are normal - I'm having them as well. Apparently it's the uterus stretching and enlarging :)


----------



## kellycontrary

I'm having those cramps too I think its normal so dont worry! 

I had my first docs appointment this morning and really didnt know what to expect. Pretty much an in and out jobby isnt it! He took my blood pressure and said id be hearing from the midwife between 8-10 weeks. 

I dont know about anyone else, but Im so scared! Every morning I wake up and want to test to check its real and it hasnt gone away, and this wait til the midwife appointment and then the scan at 13 weeks terrifies me! I know we are supposed to relax and go with it....its hard when you are worried that something might go wrong isnt it! xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Kelly its so scary. 3 girls due around the same time as me on the boards have had m/c already! I just try to focus on how positive my symptoms are and willing myself to have a healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## kellycontrary

Oh my, that's awful for them, and awful for you too to think about! Terrified it will be me but I think we just need to relax, look after ourselves and what will be will be... Easier said then done though isn't it!! What are your symptoms like at the moment? I'm a bit behind you but my nausea has passed today but I'm peeing like a racehorse and have those cramps that aren't painful but more of an annoying dull ache that you notice now and then. Feel a tiny bit of lower back ache today which I didn't expect so soon! :)


----------



## Carzelle

Hey ladies- I am really glad to hear that other people are having cramps down there because yesterday I experienced a few and I was having flashbacks to February. I have to go and take a pee test and make my first prenatal visit. I am trying to relax and take things slow which is the complete opposite of last time when I was oooober excited and let everyone know it. Part of me would rather not know exactly how far along I am because I would rather be further into the pregnancy to pass "that week" from last time. An m/c is horrible I wish it on no one but know this, that this early in the pregnancy there is nothing you can or can't do to control it,just think positive for me I pray over my baby every day. Also, the morning sickness is horrible, I don't throw up I just simply cant but I feel nausueas most of the day and my nipples are very sensitive. Wishing everyone a healthy and happy day. And thank you all for the warm wishes about baby Appleseed, I will see him or her in heaven. :angelnot:


----------



## Blessed100

Hi everyone. Is the cramping normal even at baby 3? I would have thought my uterus was pretty stretched by now.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Blessed - can still be baby digging in and growing into you blood vessels! No worries :)


----------



## kellycontrary

still getting cramps on and off which is giving me waves of nausea!

Heres one for you ladies - anyone else get absolouteley freezing at times?? Last night I was in bed and the heating was on, I had a jumper on and a duck feather duvet over me whilst hubby sat there fanning himself and sweating! I read somewhere that its another symptom but it was so weird!

I fell asleep and woke about an hour later dripping with sweat!! Oh the extremes!!!


----------



## Carzelle

kellycontrary said:


> still getting cramps on and off which is giving me waves of nausea!
> 
> Heres one for you ladies - anyone else get absolouteley freezing at times?? Last night I was in bed and the heating was on, I had a jumper on and a duck feather duvet over me whilst hubby sat there fanning himself and sweating! I read somewhere that its another symptom but it was so weird!
> 
> I fell asleep and woke about an hour later dripping with sweat!! Oh the extremes!!!

I am with you on this one kelly! I get freezing all the time and normally I am so hot that I need the window open all year long. But once I get preggo I am frozen solid at different times of the day. I am wearing layers at all time now! Be well everyone!


----------



## MouseyMom

GenYsuperlady said:


> Congrats on #2!
> 
> May I ask what happened with the first pregnancy?
> 
> The twinges down low are normal - I'm having them as well. Apparently it's the uterus stretching and enlarging :)

My DD was born with C-ACC. Complete Agenesis of the Corpus Callosum. Basically, my DD is missing the middle part of her brain that connects both hemispheres. Its kind of like a highway for the neurons to go back and forth and since she doesn't have that, they need to make their own paths. She is 6 now and is learning to sit up and stand with help. She was also born deaf but got the cochlear implant a year ago. Still not talking but I know she is listening and that means a lot to me. I found out something was wrong when I was about 5 months along. I found out it was a girl and then they rushed me to see a Maternal Fetal Specialist who then told me to abort right away and that the 'fetus' would never make it. Everyone has their own opinion but I couldn't at that time, end her life. I felt that if I wasn't supposed to have her, that God would take her away. She was kicking so much so I knew she was a fighter. It's a decision that I am happy we made because she is always so happy and smiling! She really is a blessing and she does so much when she is around other kids so I'm very happy to (hopefully) give her a sibling.


----------



## MouseyMom

kellycontrary said:


> still getting cramps on and off which is giving me waves of nausea!
> 
> Heres one for you ladies - anyone else get absolouteley freezing at times?? Last night I was in bed and the heating was on, I had a jumper on and a duck feather duvet over me whilst hubby sat there fanning himself and sweating! I read somewhere that its another symptom but it was so weird!
> 
> I fell asleep and woke about an hour later dripping with sweat!! Oh the extremes!!!

I do too! Either I'm burning up or I'm freezing and putting the heat on in the house. And of course then I forget to turn the air back on and go out for the day and my house is 85 degrees with animals in the house. Lets just say DF and his sinuses are NOT happy campers. I kept thinking something was wrong with me lol. I kept thinking "aren't our temps supposed to be up all the time and we're hot??" :happydance: I'm starting to feel 'normal' now that I know everyone else is having these symptoms too. Well...as normal as can be right now!


----------



## kellycontrary

I've now read that lots of women have our issues with being cold then hot... At least we are normal!!! :)


----------



## MouseyMom

Anybody else wake up in the morning and try to sleep in but you can't because you HAVE to eat something?? Ugh...that is me, lol! I was into working out everyday, and dieting before my BFP so this whole hungry all the time is weird. My DD woke up screaming at 2am the other night and so I stayed up with her until she calmed down and fell asleep and of course then I am fully awake. Once I finally go lay down I toss and turn for a few minutes and suddenly my stomach starts growling for food. DF asked why I was so tired the next day and I told DF about it and he just starts laughing that I was eating cereal at 3am. Anytime he works late now and has to pick up Subway or Arby's he always brings something home for me in case I get hungry in the middle of the night lol!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg I'm never cold it seems, and I sweat in my sleep now like a fat man!!!! And yes I wake up FAMISHED every morning!

Mousey - I work in pediatric cardiology (im a physician assistant) and we had a patient a while back with agenisis of the corpus callosum (he had a serious heart defect as well). I know it must be a struggle but love for a child can overcome many things! Im glad to hear your DD is making strides!

Nausea has really kicked in the past few days. Not ideal as I'm in Europe on vacation but better here than at work, honestly. Will have to tell employer soon...what about you guys??


----------



## MouseyMom

Well that's good to hear you know about it because everyone I talk to looks at me like I am crazy lol. She had a heart defect as well. VSD but it closed with medication before her 1st birthday thankfully. She's our miracle! So funny story today. DF and I had decided not to tell any family about this pregnancy because of complications with DD and in case something goes wrong. We were gonna wait until Father's Day to tell everyone. Well...THE CAT IS OUTTA THE BAG! We had DF's father, mother, sister, brother in law, their two kids here for the weekend to see Monster Trucks at the local Sports Park and we told his dad since he can keep a secret. Then I wanted to tell his sister because her and I are pretty close and she has gone through complications as well so I know I can trust her and have someone to talk to. We of course told husband too. We were ABSOLUTELY not going to tell his mother because she is very emotional. At the end of the night tonight...my FIL comes to me and says "You should really tell her...because if you wait...she is gonna be really PISSED." So I talk it over with DF and we have a group vote (LMAO) We decided what the heck and so as I was saying goodbye I grabbed her hand and put it on my stomach and smiled. She just looked at me for a few long seconds and grabbed me like a friggin' rag doll and bawled into my shoulder! Poor woman couldn't even breathe! "I'm so happy! I'm so scared!....WHY'D YOU TELL ME??? NOW I HAVE TO WORRY FOR....WHEN IS THE BABY DUE???" Followed by more bawling! 10 minutes pass and she finally calms down and starts asking me how I am going to care for my daughter when I'm pregnant. (Um...like anybody else who has had more than one child??) I thought the woman was going to have a heart attack! So yes, now immediate family knows  Well...his anyway.:shrug:


----------



## mrslebrew

I'll join you ladies! I'm due around Dec.12th, I'm so excited to be on this journey again!


----------



## kellycontrary

It's my 31st birthday today so I thought I would treat myself...late afternoon and been drinking water all day and yet...the darkest line yet which literally came up in seconds!!!

Im glad its still going strong!!!! Its the best present I could wish for :blush: xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (21).jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MouseyMom

Welcome mrslebrew! I know we're all happy to have you here!

@Kelly-Love the dark lines! I don't have any sticks to pee on lol. I'll go with my symptoms for now I guess because it seems every day I am feeling more and more crappy!

So what is everyone's view on going to a funeral while pregnant? Just found out that one of my highschool teachers passed away this weekend from a heart attack. He was my biology/science teacher for two years and he was amazing. He never judged us for how we dressed or anything. He was like a father to many of us. I'm only concerned about the stress and that I am going to be that much more emotional. I actually ran into him when I was newly pregnant with DD and it's so weird that now that I am finally pregnant again, he has passed :-(


----------



## kellycontrary

hmm not sure on that one mouseymom! how do you feel about it, do you think you will be super emotional? its a hard one to call only you can answer that xx


----------



## MouseyMom

Eh...I don't THINK I will be super emotional but I wouldn't put it past me to start crying. I'll have friends there so it will help. I just feel like I should pay my respects. I guess I will talk to DF and get his opinion too. I have been having major back pain and feeling miserable so we'll see. I think MS is kicking in soon, and I thought that maybe I'd be one of the lucky ones and not get it! :dohh: It started yesterday (for the whole day) and again today. Not throwing up but just an uneasiness...this pregnancy is kicking the crap outta me and I'm only gonna be 6 weeks tomorrow! What did I get myself into???:haha:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mousey I'm the same!!! nausea has been awful the past few days....and the fatigue! Last night I fell asleep at 7pm, woke at 1am and stayed up until 3am, then slept again until 10am!!!

Soooo bloated too!

I don't think the funeral will be too bad, and if you need a cry, just do it!!!

Welcome ingrates on the new bfp and happy birthday Kelly!!!


----------



## MouseyMom

Yes, Happy Birthday Kelly! (Pregnancy brain already???)

Hmm..waking up at 1am? That keeps happening to me! It sucks! MIL has been calling DF all day asking ??? and annoying him about me heehee.

You know she can't clean litter boxes...I hope you're doing it! (Yes, mom)
She shouldn't be mowing the lawn anymore! (She's not, Mom)
If she was pregnant, why did you guys go mudding and drinking two weeks ago??
(First off, it was several weeks ago and we didn't know she was pregnant)

I am starting to think that maybe it wasn't such a good idea to tell her??? DF is going crazy right about now, lol.

Yes, I went out mudding and had beer before my BFP but after 15 months of trying I honestly didn't think I would be pregnant THIS month. Plus it was so early (around 3 weeks) that having a few beers that it's not going to kill my baby. Obviously, I am not going to drink or go mudding now that I have my BFP...I just wish MIL would take it easy a bit. We're going to the mudding place for Memorial Day Weekend (It's called Redneck Yacht Club down here in SW Florida) but I won't be going on trails and no drinking but I know she'll be freaking out. I gotta have some time to unwind and what better way to do it with a bunch of friends and family and watching all of them be stupid and drunk???


----------



## Carzelle

hey ladies- @kelly Happy Birthday what a great gift, a new little peanut! Also, about the funeral Mickymom I went to one on Saturday for my husbands aunt and it was fine. I cried a bit and it was sweltering in the church but all in all i got through it. Ok, so like I said I don't know how far along I am but I am so SICK. My first prenatal visit it April 30 then we will know for sure. I can't throw up I have a fear of vomiting and haven't done it since I am 8 years old or so. But the nausea I am experiencing it is just wrong. My husband and I haven't told any friends only immediate family, on my side that's a lot of people seeing as I have 10 siblings, he is an only child. After we lost the first one we decided we are going to wait the usual 3 months to let others in on our little secret but its getting difficult as I feel like I'm gonna hurl every three seconds. I know my friends are wondering why I'm not meeting up with them for our weekly drinks but I keep blaming it on moving (which I am in two weeks)bleh. I didn't feel this sick during the last pregnancy and I don't know how I can alleviate it. Gingerale seems to be my only friend. This is all not even mentioning that I am so constipated I know this may be TMI but is anyone else experiencing this horrid issue?? Any tips or tricks you guys may have for morning sickness? I'm dying slowly. J/K but thats how it feels. Anything to keep my new little chick pea baby. 

Be well ladies, and welcome new comers!


----------



## MouseyMom

Gingerale is my thing right now too. I am exactly six weeks today! I know at Babies-r-us they have these things call Peggie Pops in little candies and lollipops and they are sour. I used to work there and pregnant women swore by them. I think they might carry them at Wal-Mart or Target now too but I haven't looked. My nausea is kicking my butt :-( I am so miserable. And yes with the constipation I swear I am eating rocks or something! Not sure what to do about it because its better from one day to the next. Problem is when I need to go its like I have cramps again and it just feels awful. So weird! My 6 week update online said 'if you are like 85% of women, you will start having nausea...' all I can say is thanks for the update a-hole! LMAO! I am not even sure if I am going to the funeral because nothing has been posted in the news yet and I don't know if its going to be private or not. I would think with him being such a prominent figure in our high school along with home schooling and the community it would be public but ya never know. Well, we were going to surprise DF grandparents and aunts and uncles for Fathers Day with the news but DF grandfather who is 86 isn't doing too well. His prostate is enlarged and has been bleeding so MIL insisted on us making our announcement on Mothers Day. I will only be nearing 10 weeks so I pray everything will go okay through this pregnancy.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

When this baby comes out, I'm going to puke on it, I swear, as payback.
I'm nauseous 22/24 hours a day, and while on the vacation of a lifetime (in Sorrento now!). I am kicking myself for not wtt one more month but I know I'm just in the middle of the firestorm and not thinking correctly.

I haven't vomited (rarely do anyway) but wish I could so hubby would believe how sick I feel (he is such a blockhead...tried to tell me he was nauseous too from the travel...as if it could compare....)

And since eating helps the nausea, I'm now thoroughly chubby. Thank god no scales on vacation!!!

When does this end? I can't manage six weeks!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Ps those preggie pop candies work great! I have a supply stashed in my car...at home. :dohh:


----------



## MouseyMom

Lol loved your posts! Definitely needed that! Yeah I met up with DF today to help him with work (he delivers bread) and he was NOT sympathetic at all! He kept making fun of my MS, cramps, and back pain. I told him I was tired and he tells me he's tired too. Yeah well you aren't having something growing in your BODY! Yeah I stocked up my purse with cans of ginger ale today lol. I just want to go home and lay on my memory foam mattress (awesome for pregnancy) I am thinking of getting an electric heating blanket or a hot water bottle for my back but I don't wanna overheat the baby? Wack I worry so much this time around!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I worry about using my heating pad as well...must research that one 

DHs who are making fun of or minimizing symptoms are playing with FIRE! Perhaps I'll puke in him instead of the baby :haha:

I'm feeling better now with a full belly after a huge antipasto, delicious pasta and calamari! So far I've not left any room for gelato--must eat that first tomorrow!

I must take more care to use the ginger tea bags I brought - I had forgotten then until you all were talking about ginger ale!

Oh, at the ristorante the owners son was so friendly, and as he was leaving he introduced us to his wife and 2.5 month old baby boy...you should have seen DH and I swoon! :cloud9:


----------



## MouseyMom

Awwwww! I read that heating pads are deemed safe but I am still iffy. I am going out for soup, salad, pasta and bread with friends tonight. I have been a bread eater since last week. Not regular bread though...home made. YUM! I can't even stand sweet things right now. Which is a good thing because that is all I craved with DD and I gained 35lb and she was only 4lb 11oz. Needless to say I never got all the weight off...oops. I am watching myself this time around and since I was slightly overweight when I get my BFP (26 BMI) they said I should only gain around 15-25. We'll see what the doctor says. All I know is I am not gonna wait till 5 years after this one is born to get my figure back!


----------



## sp92

Hi all! I'm due December 11 (based on LMP, will know for sure when I have my scan). xx


----------



## MouseyMom

Welcome sp92!

I'm due on Dec. 11 too! I have my first scan on May 2 so it might change. Any symptoms yet?

So regarding our convo yesterday on symptoms and spouses. I got my revenge today lol. Last night we went to dinner with friends and DF wrestled with our friends son who is 11 and about 100lb. Well, the way DF picked him up to do a wrestling move hurt his back so he's had bad back pain all night and today. To help with the back pain he took some pain meds last night and when they didn't work he decided to add Ibuprofen. Half hour later everything is woozy and he's very nauseaous. So all day today he has back pain, gas, and nausea and is miserable. I was actually having a good day and he was just being oh so sick and couldn't drive or anything. I told him I had no sympathy for him since he made fun of my symptoms the day before. KARMA hunnie! LOL! I let him know that this is temporary for him but this is something I deal with on MORE than one occasion. Maybe that'll teach him.

On another note, I won't be going to the funeral. There is a memorial and a celebration of his life on Saturday but it is at 10am and DF won't be home from work and I would rather not take my DD. I don't think it's a place to have young children who have the potential to cry/scream etc. I don't want to add anymore stress than there will already be. I did go on his memorial website and add a note and light a candle so that makes me feel a lil better.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## mummy_em

Hi All just thought I would say hello I'm due on the 13th xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Omg that is toooo funny about your OH!!! I need that to happen to mine. And I am glad that they had the memorial website for you, it so that you thought you could leave a message. :hugs:
I was up for three hours in the middle of the night last night with nausea. I read every possible tape online, and have now sent the husband out to get me something cracker-like to eat before I get out of bed. He was acting a bit snotty about it, but at least he went. I mean seriously, it was so bad that I had to sleep with a ginger tea bag sitting on my face, because the smell helped! I am thisclose to bagging the rest the trip and just flying home, I am miserable! I want my mommy&#8230;


----------



## sp92

MouseyMom, thanks! Aw you're lucky your scan isn't too far away! I just got my first appointment through today, my booking in is the 30th April, but my first scan isn't until 29th May. Seems so far away!

Symptom wise, I think they've lessened a little bit this week. Last week, my boobs were killing me, I was crampy and I felt nauseous. This week I'm just tired, peeing a lot, I have headaches and feels like lots of strange things are going on inside my body - but I guess they are! :haha: What about you? :) xx


----------



## MouseyMom

Welcome Mummy! How is everything going?

Gen-It was HILARIOUS! Except the fact he acted like a big baby about it and I ended up having to drive to my daughters aquatic therapy AND back for a grand total of 6 HOURS OF DRIVING! Now I have a sore throat today from getting run down so I am not happy with DF at all! He told me to just take vitamin C supplements but from what I've read we already get enough Vitamin C in prenatals and it's not neccessary (or totally safe) to take extra supplements. And of course EVERY single tea I have in my kitchen has an ingredient I am not supposed to have. I think I will have to go to the grocery store and pick up lemon and honey and just have hot tea with it. I have a Babies-R-Us about 40 minutes away and they have a bunch of stuff to help pregnant women so they might have safe tea but do I really want to drive that long just to see they don't have it? I might get escorted out lol! Soooo sorry about your nausea!! Mine hasn't been too bad and is getting a bit better thankfully. I noticed the orange juice in the morning was NOT helping my nausea! That sucks that DH was being snotty...been there done that lol. When I was pregnant with DD I was craving yellow cake. We had a Publix right down the road and he refused to go for me. So I took his brand new Dodge Ram instead of my car and got it myself. Needless to see all they had were giant birthday cakes so I came home with a quarter sheet of birthday cake. He ate cake for breakfast for two weeks. We're the pregnant and miserable ones but it's nothing...and then when they get sick its the end of the world! LOL I now know why we are the ones who have babies lol!

Sp92- I'm doing quite well. Boobs are feeling a bit better. When I would fall asleep on my back and they would be stiff for a few hours, I would wake up and be in tears if I turned to my side. Nausea is on and off but I heard that is normal too. Still get cramps on and off and the back pain is hurting the most :-(

Well today is my day to clean because I don't have any more dishes that are clean. Ugh...I've never been this messy or tired. I'm so used to doing everything because of DF work schedule! I do the housework, yard work, detail the cars, detail the boat, clean the garage, clean the animals, trash....ALL OF IT. And now I gotta take it easy. I'm not complaining because it's nice to rest but its so weird!


----------



## MouseyMom

Well today was a tiring day. I didn't want to take anything for my sore throat so I kept looking at what teas I am able to drink. Certain teas aren't good for your baby and can cause you to miscarry or cause your body to block folic acid. No herbal teas and no caffienated teas. Well...I went through my closet and out of the 9 different teas I had and ALL of them had ingredients that I am not supposed to have. WTF! Ended up buying black decaffienated tea (decaffiented black/green tea is okay) and bought honey (stupid honey wouldn't say if it was pasteurized but it didn't say raw, so it should be fine. Bought it at Target) and got some lemon juice. Ahhh relief will be near! Then I went next door to Babies-R-Us with DF and bought me some preggie pop drops. Got two containers for myself, one for home and one in my purse. I already got into them and boy do they work! We of course couldn't help ourselves and started looking at baby stuff. Of course we don't know the sex of the baby is yet but DF is certain it is a boy. We'll see lol. We'd like a boy but if it is healthy, I could care less if it's a girl or boy. We are pretty much telling all of our friends now. Pretty much everyone knows anyways and the way we are looking at it, the more people know about it the more people will be praying for us to have a healthy pregnancy. It scares me so much that things might go wrong in the pregnancy like with DD. DF and I both have a sense of calmness though so I am taking that as a good sign. Newest symptom- SMELLS! I swear I smell like a dog or cat now and I smell so many different things in my house. And not good :-( I don't have a stinky house but little things definitely make my stomach curl. I can't even open the fridge without holding my breath. I bought candles today on sale at Target for the house so maybe that will help with not smelling so many things. Nausea isn't too bad but its making my tastebuds nuts and I don't want any food. NOTHING sounds satisfying :-( How the heck am I supposed to get nutrition when nothing is good! Everything I want has to be bland. (Chicken, sweet potatoes, etc.) Can't eat a bunch of fruit like I want to because the acidity is coming up too. Sorry I am complaining tonight girls...DF still has no sympathy for my symptoms, lol. Well I am off to bed soon...hope ya'll had a great day!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mousey I'm with you 100%. Everyday the smell issue gets more intense! Today we were brought breakfast in our BnB (in Rome now) and it had prosciutto and salami...and I had to go sit in the bathroom while DH (can I really still give him the D?) sat in bed and enjoyed it thoroughly. I did get a plain croissant down but that's it. I can't do anything with acid either...I just want potatoes too!!!!

At this point I'm desperate just to go home :(. I know DH is trying to be somewhat understanding but he's just not cutting it. I want my mommy!!!!!!


----------



## MouseyMom

I'm sooo sorry you are on such a wonderful vacation and feel so crappy. I don't understand our guys, they need to be a little (a lot) more understanding.money is coming around but makes fun of my symptoms! Unfortunately I don't have my mother to run to. We haven't spoken in 4 years. We had a giant falling out due to the douchebag druggie trucker who she married. That's not all, she said since DF and I are together I have changed and have my head up my ass now that I have money (hmmm where is it???)I and then made horrible comments about my DD. I have my father and my in laws and that's it. Oh well what ya gonna do. My mother lives 10 min away from my MIL and they work in the same mall and she has never once asked how I or DD are doing so I don't plan on telling her about this pregnancy. Enough about that  I hope you start feeling a lil better Gen! I am starting to a bit so I will send some luck your way!


----------



## MouseyMom

Ugh...feel like I've got a slight allergy cold today. DF is being very sweet though. Maybe I cracked him??? He said he would go to the bank for me and then realized he wouldn't have time so I got ready to go and left the house and noticed I had a text on my phone from him stating that he has a few extra minutes and he'll do it so I can stay home and relax...and ended with an I love you. Cue AWWWWWW. So I've heard that you start showing earlier in your second pregnancy and I am only 6 weeks and 3 days and my jeans are so uncomfortable. I've gained about 2-3lb (could be water weight too) And I swear it is all in my boobs and lower stomach. If I could stay in pj's all day, I would! Hopefully this feeling will stop. I told DF that I probably need to start shopping next week for maybe some dresses. I found these adorable summer kimono dresses at Target for $17 but I think I will try Bealls Outlet first. One- They are cheaper. Two-I have a lovely little credit card to there that currently has NO balance. Kind of win win  Eating has been a hassle yet again today. Breakfast I had two different kinds of cereal (Chocolate crispies DID not do it, but Smackers did quite nicely) and got into a box of Cheez It Snack mix and that did WONDERS for my nausea! I'm trying to drink more water too but started adding lemon juice so maybe I'll like it more. Going to be stopping at the grocery store later to pick up some low sodium V8 and possibly some sort of juice that will fulfill my fruit for the day until I like food again. I don't think I am getting much nutrition from grains lol. Hope all is well ladies!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello to the new girls! Congrats on the bfps, how are you all feeling?

Mousey - so glad to hear DF picked up the slack. What a love!

I've no idea what I weigh bc I obviously have some vacation weight and bloating, but pants were definitely tight before we left. I'm not showing at all but so bloated by the end of the day I look 4 months along! I got some of those Bella bands to hold my pants up when unbuttoned which helps...thank goodness I wear scrubs every day :)

DH and I did the entire Vatican City today - it was truly amazing but omg these old ladies were getting on fine and I was resting every 15 mins! Thankfully nausea abated by noon or so and was gone most of the afternoon! DH and I took a quick nap and then continued our wandering of Rome on foot. We must have walked 15+ miles today! DH was so sweet after we got back -- my feet and back were killing me so he drew me a bubble bath :cloud9:

Tomorrow we take the loooong journey home, and I'm soooo ready to snuggle in my own bed with my man and my dog. Oh and go grocery shopping for soup ingredients...ALL I want is soup!!! I know I'm not getting good nutrition at the moment either but everything I've read says that's okay, and that's what the prenatal vitamin is for! I just dread what a 95% carb diet is going to do for my post-baby waist line :dohh:


----------



## MouseyMom

Lol! Yeah me too with carbs! That's so sweet of your DH, maybe he's getting the hint! I was talking to DF this morning about my symptoms and allergies and he tells me I am taking the hotness out of pregnancy! Hotness and pregnancy??? I told him the only hotness in pregnancy I am currently experiencing is when I have to turn the air down to 65 degrees! He then proceeds to ask me why I am feeling so much with this pregnancy........how the #$%! Should I know???? I told him maybe I have high hormone levels. Then he asks me why again. I swear if he was next to me I would have smacked him. Now I am worried why I am feeling so crappy :-( what if it means something is wrong? Ugh...great start to my weekend.


----------



## mummy_em

I feel really crappy 24/7 nausea wich is driving me mad today I feel exhausted a d keep randomly crying so a hormonal wreck really lol xx


----------



## MouseyMom

Well that makes me feel better mummy. I wasn't like this the first time around 6 years ago but only had nausea and pregnancy was not normal :-( my current daily symptoms are:

Some nausea (especially if hungry)
lower back pain
Fatigue
cramps (though they are lessening each day, barely there)
boobs hurt (getting better)
insomnia (wake up at around 1am and takes a bit to fall back asleep)

It SOUNDS normal but DF made me start to freak out with worry. I just can't wait till my scan to see everything is looking good. Unfortunately I will have more worry until nearly 16 weeks because that is when I will know that baby doesn't have same diagnosis as DD. Her genetic doctors said there is a slim/no chance of it happening again but I still worry. I'm not trying to scare you ladies with my issues its just that I honestly have no one else to talk to. I just gotta relax and pray I guess. Any extra prayers will be appreciated.

Hope you feel better soon mummy! Have you tried sucking on hard candy? It is supposed to help with nausea. Bread and smoothies have been helping me.

Glad you are on your way home Gen! I bet you'll feel a lil better being in your home environment! Have a safe trip home hun!


----------



## mummy_em

It must be so worrying for you I am currently eating a bowl of boiled potatoes and it's going down nicely lol my nausea has got worse each time hoping it won't stay for long I hate walking around feeling like I could be sick any second haven't been sick though thank goodness just noticed we are only 2 days apart in our datesy boobs also hurt and I have been having trouble falling asleep and if I wake up I can not get back to sleep going to try and have an early night tonight I think xx


----------



## MouseyMom

Hmmm potatoes. I am gonna have to do that. I swear all I want is cereal and pbj's or pb and honey. I am in love with my cheez it snack mix! Carbs definitely are helping


----------



## mummy_em

The one thing that I found did help is cheese every now and again random I know but really did help lol


----------



## MouseyMom

I was OBSESSED with dairy about a week and a half ago lol! I've also been enjoying iced water with lemon. I just get the ReaLemon juice instead of real lemons. They would go bad on me...plus I am way too lazy to cut them up bwahahaha! I think it really helped with my tummy bloating! I still feel bigger but don't really look it lol.


----------



## MouseyMom

So I have a new symptom to report and mind you it is a WEIRD one. After I gave DD a bath today...my pubic bone...start to vibrate??? I swear it was like I had my the phone 'there' and the vibration from my alarm kept going off. I of course started research and I guess it's normal because other women have had it too who are around 6-8 weeks and then again towards the end of their pregnancy. Not sure exactly what it is but it sounds like something with your nerves, or extra blood flow, or a simple muscle spasm. SO WEIRD! I seriously can't wait until my scan! I had an AWESOME dinner tonight! I made myself Digorno pizza in my toaster oven and DF brought home Cannolis! He even called since he was at the auto part store and asked if I wanted anything at the grocery store so I got my low sodium V8 and V8 splash and let me just say it taste SO good to have something other than sprite, water, or ginger ale! And I am putting my hormones to the test and watching Armageddon on TV with DF. I've almost started crying twice before they even land on the stupid asteroid. I swear I am probably going to bawl like a baby at the end. I already warned DF. Alritey, well hope all is well with you ladies!!


----------



## MouseyMom

Thought I would post because I am having an awful night. I finally start getting sleepy around midnite and go to bed while DF watches TV. I go to kiss him goodnight and I am trying to get around his fold up table and slam my leg into the glass side table. After cursing incessively, he tells me I need to pay attention in a very rude manner. So I slam the table where it belongs and go to bed. DF comes in an hour later after I am finally in a deep sleep and wants his pillow back (no biggie) and then proceeds to start trying to get me 'in the mood'. I was not a happy person because he knows I have been having issues sleeping and I'm sorry but grabbing my aching boobs that are killing me and breathing into my ear while I am dying of heat is NOT my idea of 'a good mood'. So I tell him to stop because its way too hot in the room. Which mind you he has done the same thing. Now I have an AH instead of a DF (AH as in A******!) And proceed to get a "Great, I get to deal with this **** for another 9 months!" So I grabbed my pillow and went to the (awful) couch. I am just so hurt and upset right now that he has to act like that. Same shit happened with DD so I don't know why would be any different this time around. You would think your SO would be a little nicer, especially the way I have been feeling lately. He will be nice one minute and the next he's Mr. Hyde. I'm sorry ladies, I don't mean to impose upon you guys. It's 2 am and I am crying on the couch wondering how the hell I am going to get through the next 9 months with these issues. I wish would realize that when I wake up, it seems like my body temp went up 10 degrees and maybe if he would like a better response from me, he should do it in a better way and not like a damn cave man. So now I feel stupid for laying on the couch even though it is hurting my already hurting lower back but I don't want to go back to bed with someone who obviously doesn't care about my feelings, especially when I am pregnant. This is such bullcrap...it is going to be a great Sunday. Hope you ladies have a better one :-(


----------



## kellycontrary

MouseyMom said:


> Thought I would post because I am having an awful night. I finally start getting sleepy around midnite and go to bed while DF watches TV. I go to kiss him goodnight and I am trying to get around his fold up table and slam my leg into the glass side table. After cursing incessively, he tells me I need to pay attention in a very rude manner. So I slam the table where it belongs and go to bed. DF comes in an hour later after I am finally in a deep sleep and wants his pillow back (no biggie) and then proceeds to start trying to get me 'in the mood'. I was not a happy person because he knows I have been having issues sleeping and I'm sorry but grabbing my aching boobs that are killing me and breathing into my ear while I am dying of heat is NOT my idea of 'a good mood'. So I tell him to stop because its way too hot in the room. Which mind you he has done the same thing. Now I have an AH instead of a DF (AH as in A******!) And proceed to get a "Great, I get to deal with this **** for another 9 months!" So I grabbed my pillow and went to the (awful) couch. I am just so hurt and upset right now that he has to act like that. Same shit happened with DD so I don't know why would be any different this time around. You would think your SO would be a little nicer, especially the way I have been feeling lately. He will be nice one minute and the next he's Mr. Hyde. I'm sorry ladies, I don't mean to impose upon you guys. It's 2 am and I am crying on the couch wondering how the hell I am going to get through the next 9 months with these issues. I wish would realize that when I wake up, it seems like my body temp went up 10 degrees and maybe if he would like a better response from me, he should do it in a better way and not like a damn cave man. So now I feel stupid for laying on the couch even though it is hurting my already hurting lower back but I don't want to go back to bed with someone who obviously doesn't care about my feelings, especially when I am pregnant. This is such bullcrap...it is going to be a great Sunday. Hope you ladies have a better one :-(

How awful fo you!!! I haven't had that with my husband yet but I know that hot in the night feeling!!! He is a firefighter and works in London 4 days a week so I get the bed to myself, when he comes back for his 4 days off, I have to get used to the temp change - he is like a hot water bottle!! Especially the first night! He has caught the wrath of my hormones several times in the night these past few weeks!!
Does sound like you oh should be more sympathetic hope he apologises and treats you like a queen when he realises what an ah he has been!!! Xx


----------



## MouseyMom

Yeah he is being nice again. Apparently, he was joking. This is not the time to joke with me lol! He's taking me out shopping today for dresses because jeans are getting a bit snug. And ONLY in my tummy area! I got 3 jersey kimono dresses that are soooo comfy! Looking for a couple more and I will be set for now. I'm only nearing 7 weeks but most days I've got a small tummy now and it hurts to suck in. This pregnancy is really kicking my butt :-( men and their body heat right????


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh Mousey :hugs: you poor love! Please know that you are not alone. I've never slept in another room from my husband in the almost 7 years we've been together...but I did it for the first time 2 weeks ago! I honestly can't even remember what it was about but I was crying and feeling just the way you were. My DH can absolutely do the same personality switches sometimes and it is such an awful feeling...but made SOOO much worse when you're pregnant because you start wondering HOW you will survive raising a child with this HORRIBLE person! I think there is nothing to do but for you both to take some time to yourselves and then come back when you are BOTH being more rational so you can make up...and you always will. You've made it this long for a reason.

I'm wishing you very healthy pregnancy thoughts -- I know it will be hard to relax until 16 weeks but I've got a good feeling that our strong symptoms are all a very good sign of a growing, healthy, STRONG baby.

As for foods, I've found a few safe things. First, SOUP. It's all I want. Unfortunately due to massive reflux symptoms (which I think was actually causing much of my nausea) I can no longer eat anything with tomatoes...so sticking to "cream of" soups and other potato based soups as well. Also any salty potato chips will ease my tummy. Healthy, right? Ice water also hugely helpful, whereas I usually NEVER had ice in my water...and now craving carrots and celery with ranch dip (at least part of that is healthy...and not a processed carbohydrate). Anything else is a crapshoot. DH and I went to the grocery store today and I just bought anything that I could look at that didn't make me nauseous. That included apples, mac and cheese (never usually buy), pasta-roni (NEVER buy), ginger ale (YAY!), and fake chicken patties (the vegetarian kind). I can't stand the smell of meat or the taste of eggs...which was a lot of my diet pre-preggo. I couldn't even be near the meat, and I can't touch or prepare it at the moment, so poor DH is stuck doing all the meal prep unless he wants soup with fake chicken in it.

I swear I'm going to end up with gestational diabetes....

On the plus side....I'm HOME. I already feel so much more like myself and more comfortable. I took a super long shower and felt better than I had in a couple of weeks. Not looking forward to getting up at 5-something for work tomorrow, but if it means I get to sleep in my own bed, so be it!


----------



## MouseyMom

Gen-It's so good to hear you are home and feeling a bit better! I hope you enjoyed your trip as much as you could. Go get ur soup girl! Maybe I'll make some homemade chicken and noodle for myself (that's as far as I go as making soup for myself, lol)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with hormonal issues with SO. It is so frustrating sometimes! We're slowly learning how to handle our stress differently now that we are expecting again. It is a learning process for both of us and everything is just so different right now. I am hoping that DF is learning to just calm down a bit before opening his mouth to say something mean and I'm learning to just calm down before I bite his head off for no apparent reason. 

He's helping me clean the house this week so that way I can relax Friday and we're going away for the weekend to visit his family and go fishing. I can't eat any fish but I am sooo gonna fish anyway. I'm already stocking up on lures and getting the rods/reels ready. We're just gonna do a deep clean on the house so I only have to do minor cleaning. He's taking care of the 2 fridges/freezers for me because I CANNOT deal with the smell of it. Almost threw up twice in the past two days but I'm trying not to because the smell of the toilet will just make it worse and I'm scared that if I start now, everytime I get nauseaous it's gonna happen. Tomorrow I am 7 weeks and I swear I am counting down the days until my first trimester ends!

Eating has gotten a bit better for me...but it could still be better. Spent all day out with DF and DD and it was NEEDED. I got a total of 7 kimono dress between Bealls Outlet and Burlington Coat Factory, and two new pairs of flats that much. I got a larger size and you can tell a bit but it fits in my bust and at least I can grow with it. (Damn you size Large...I was happy when I got away from you!) 

DF was VERY nice yesterday. Took me to breakfast, shopping, just going wherever I wanted to go and even picked out my dresses. (He has way better style than I do, I'm horrible with clothes) and then we all went out to the movies and saw American Reunion. DD was pretty good except she had her Cochlear Implant on and towards the end she kept making little noises (her way of talking) It was cute but I was afraid of pissing off the other people in there (There were only 3 other people in the movie) then it was time to go home and we THOUGHT we would go to bed early but going down the main road in our neighborhood (mind you we live in BFE with dirt roads mostly) there was a woman who had the hood up on her car apparently trying to fix something. I of course told DF to stop and turn around and see if we could help. If it's a woman, I will stop. If it's a man, I've learned not to because on New Years dealt with a drunk guy who got his 4x4 truck stuck in sugar sand and refused to let us take him to the gas station up the road but wanted us to get our truck and pull his out. (Hmmm...it's 3 am and you want me to go down a dark dirt road??? Ummm...NO!) 

So we were helping this girl and she was about my age and I noticed two little kids in the back seat so I was thankful we stopped. Tried everything but engine wouldn't turn over. We ended up going home (2 minutes up the road) and I went inside the house with DD and got ready for bed while DF went out to try and help. Half hour later I get a call from DF stating it's her fuel pump and they were able to get the car running to get it home and that she is actually on the next road. New neighbor in the duplexes down the road! This girl was just kinda crazy and kept talking and swearing she wasn't drunk and I just thought that maybe she was just kinda excited about everything. Then I get to hear her entire life story and lemme tell you, from the sound of it, her husband is a total douchebag. They have 3 kids (3,2, 6 month old who is still in hospital that was born at 25 weeks) and the husband refuses to get rid of his crappy Tiburon to get something all kids can be in. None of the air bags work in the car and has other issues and the dealership offered to give them what they got it for (4k!) 

This poor girl I felt so sorry for her. Her husband didn't even come home last night and just stayed at his parents because he works 25 minutes away. I offered to take her and the kids anywhere they needed to go because I'm usually home until she gets her car fixed. I'll help her but I'm distancing myself a bit because with all the issues going on in her home I unfortunately can't help her and can't really deal with stress right now. But at least I offered to help.


----------



## Carzelle

Hello All! Im glad to hear that everyone is good, and getting along with their husbands! I still don't know what some of the short terms mean but I fill in the blanks as I see fit. I have some good news I went to the DR on the Monday and they informed me I was just a day shy of 9 weeks! We also got to see the baby and its little tiny heart beat! My husband, Marcus, and I just stared at the screen and cried and cried it is such a blessing to see that image, 3 months after having had such a traumatic experience the last time I had gotten a sonogram. The baby is healthy and hanging in as far as anyone can tell! :happydance: 
The downside of it is that I have been so sick I actually lost 5 pounds in the last month or so. I can;t eat anything!! Crackers are worthless and all the home remedies in the world cannot seem to fix this never ending feeling of nausea:sick: But like they say that means the baby is growing! I am so happy for that but I can't eat which is turning into an issue and then its a viscous circle. The Dr. asked me on Monday if I wanted a script for the nausea and I said 'no because I thought I was managing it with ginger supplements I am taking' It turns out I was wrong I got on the subway today to go to work and immediately got sick, I no lie, thought I was going to die on the subway, I got so dizzy and sweaty and nausea I didn't know what to do. I then proceeded go into work and sob to my boss that I don't know what to do anymore how can I take 7 more months of this!!? So I ended up calling my Dr. and telling her I can't handle it anymore and I need the meds, and she said she will send in an electronic script to my pharmacy and SHE NEVER DID IT!! I luckily was able to eat a salad and a little rice followed by a few bites of fro yo. So I am feeling better now, but I am not sure that I can continue on this way simply because I know I am giving my baby very little nutrients at this point, which is probably worse than what ever they will give me to get rid of the nausea and give me an appetite....
We also just moved from NYC to Brooklyn so its been super stressful and busy between the pregnancy, work and moving I feel like my head is going to explode! 
Any way not to be complete complainer but I just needed to vent to someone, here it new york it isnt that common that someone 27 yrs old is having a baby so none of my friends know what I am going through even if I decided to tell them. I have been so sick that I know they are suspecting something is up, I haven't seen them in a month and a half by now. But only two more weeks and then I can share my news with the world if I so choose :winkwink:
So on that note, I will be heading to bed and thanks for listening ladies. Any more suggestions on food, I am all ears. 

Happy pregnant days to come for all!! (hopefully)


----------



## Carzelle

Hi ladies, havent heard from anyone in a while, how is everyone doing? Started my 11 week today!! woohoo one more week and the first tri is over!:happydance:


----------



## Lauraandbaby

So sorry about your first angel :cry: it's a blessing to be pregnant again so soon though and i wish you all the best of luck. I'm 9 weeks with baby#1 due 20th December :) xxx


----------



## kellycontrary

Hi Carzelle hows the sickness now? I was AWFUL last week but this week much better. Both a relief and a worry!! I finally got a date to see the midwife which is next tuesday. Then she will send off for my scan but the doc as already said I probably wont get it til week 13 because of how busy they are rather than the usual week 12. Arghh hope Im a lucky one and get in early! might stress to the midwife how worried ive been although im sure shes heard it all before :) hope everyone is well xx 

p.s ordered a doppler yesterday, should come today. im excited but i think ill wait til my official 10 weeks which is sunday before i try incase I get disappointed. who am I kidding, ill be trying to hear tonight!!!


----------



## Carzelle

Hi Kelly, Did you use your doppler?? That is so exciting to hear the heart beat. How was the visit with the midwife today? The sickness is doing better. I got those preggy pops which do work for about 20 mins. I can finally see a little bump and today marks the 12th week!!However I have had like life overload. I quit my job yesterday...I was taking care of two little kids and then got in a fight with the mother of the children yesterday. This is a woman who doesn't work she more like has a hobby as an 'artist' so she sits at the computer all day and basically watches me watch her children. So yesterday I went to work early to take care of the little boy who is 4 and 1/2 and was sick with a little cold. I took him to the dr, played games with him, colored with him and allowed him to speak to me like I was a dog the entire day because he is sick and I didnt want to be hard on him while hes not feeling well. But when I made him dinner and he nastily told me he wouldnt be coming to eat it, I lost it and very sternly told him he is not to speak to me in that way. When the mother then comes out and tells me not to discipline a sick child. With that I told her I then I needed to leave because I who am experiencing MS almost all day long do not feel like being reprimanded as if i am her child, when she has heard him scream at me and in my face all day long and not addressed it. She then screams at the top of her lungs "if you leave dont fucking come back"!! With that we exchanged a few words where I informed her I am not her child, a slave, a robot, or a doormat and never to speak to me like that again. She then decides to inform me I have not been the "same patient Carlie who they've known for the past two years" in retort i told her that I will never and have never allowed for your child to scream in my face all day, and if you didnt approve of my tone or how I handled him you could have ask to speak to me like an adult in a separate room not, scream and curse at me in front of small children. With that I left. What an insane and stressful day. I am so sick of moms who dont even take care of the children that they have, but shove them off on other people and then tell those people who have more experience rearing children then them how to do their job. I wonder where he gets the screaming at people from, like hes a f*cking king of the world. People are insane!! Anyway I feel freedom for the first time in so long, i even woke up and took a poop sorry if thats TMI but that is big news for me. anyway just needed to vent a bit. How is everyone else??!! Geny? Mousy?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

AAAAAHHH...I'm alive, barely, emerging slowly from the first trimester cloud of horrible-ness.

My days have gone something like this: wake, drive, work, drive, eat, sleep.

Repeat.

My fatigue was utterly overwhelming until about 2 weeks ago, and then the nausea really started to pick up. Weeks 7-9 were just dreadful, and now I'm having a bit of relief here and there, but still get quite nauseous a few times a day. I was unfortunately one of those who found relief in processed carbs and BAD BAD food when I was nauseous....and gained an unholy amount of weight very quickly. Just this week (week 11!) I finally feel well and motivated enough to get back on a normal-ish eating plan.

I had my first midwife appt at 7.5 weeks and got to hear the heartbeat then (152 bpm - perfect!) The baby just looked like a blurry seahorse though at that point! I have another visit a week from tomorrow (will be 12w4d) and soooo excited to see the baby look like a BABY! And supposedly it should be moving around! :cloud9:

I've had a very hard time with this first trimester...it really took everything out of me. My performance at work dropped, I looked like hell, only left the house to go to work, was miserable at ALL times. I actually got quite depressed for a few weeks there because I was so upset that I wasn't enjoying my pregnancy...and in fact was loathing it at times!

Things are really improving in the last week though - I'm getting to work on time, people have told me I look like I have color back in my cheeks, and I'm determined to get to the gym a couple of times this week! Plus I am finally getting excited about all the FUN pregnancy stuff!!

So thanks for keeping the thread alive! It's good to "see" you all again!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Carzelle -- so sorry to hear about your big blow up with the boss! But hopefully it's all coming at the right time so you can focus on yourself! Don't worry too much about the nutrients, just get your prenatals in every day! The rest the baby will steal from your body -- it's a very efficient little parasite :haha:

Foods that I was able to do when nauseous: thick soups, pasta, eventually greek yogurt, croissants! (I told you I gained weight...)


----------



## kellycontrary

Oh my god Carzelle! Boss from hell! How are you doing now? Sounds like a situation you are best off out of!

My midwide appt went well, I told her how anxious I was having to wait til the scan (12-14 weeks in the UK) and she asked if I wanted her to see if she could find the heart beat. Id gotten my doppler and was pretty sure i had heard it loud and clear, but she did it for me and she found it straight away!! was amazing and confirmed that what I had heard on my doppler was correct! massively put my mind at rest. 

So, she has sent off for the scan but our area is really busy at the moment so I think I wont get a scan date til the latest, possible 14 weeks! I really hope its sooner. Twins run in the family on my dads side and its my generations time, im dying to know if Im lucky! (although saying that Id be terrified - one would be a enough!!!) x


----------



## Carzelle

Hey Kelly and everyone else, how is it going? I am almost at 15 weeks will be on Tuesday and am feeling a heck of a lot better than I had been. The sickness now just pops up here and there, nothing compared to what it was, thank the Lord. I am still on the hunt for a temporary job to help out with the bills and the baby fund while I still can...Hopefully something more laid back, and zen. We got to here Baby B's heart beat at our last appointment and see its adorable profile. We have to wait 6 more weeks to find out the sex and I am so excited!! It seems like it will be forever!!! Is anyone showing yet?? I just look at little chubby around the belly area, nothing too obvious. I sort of am looking forward to a cute little baby bump to arrive. Has anyone else seen their baby lately? Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing and feeling. Stay in touch ladies. xoxo
Carlie


----------



## kellycontrary

Carzelle Im so excited for you! We are just in the same boat, had my scan yesterday and all was perfect. Im actually 14 weeks and not 13 weeks, which means my scan is also in 6 weeks! Cannot wait to find out the sex! 

Im getting a little weighty around the middle now - I had a bit of a tum before and it seems to have rounded out around my hips! Im fully in maternity clothes and have packed away my jeans for the year! x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'm able to wear my scrubs at work...but at home it's all maternity. I'm definitely showing -- a cute little bump, but when I get bloated? Watch out! I'm huge!

DH and I aren't finding out the sex, so I'm living vicariously through all of those who are!

14 weeks plus now....still with nausea, not as bad as weeks 6-10, but not much improvement in the last few weeks :(


----------



## kellycontrary

yeh I kinda thought the nausea would pass by this stage too! my appetite has come back though, so im thinking that It was more nervousness and worry than m/s that was stopping me eating so much! x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

How is everyone feeling?!
For some reason I'm thrilled to be hitting the 16 week mark! 
What are you guys doing to get ready for baby? Anyone signed up for birth classes, done registry, shower stuff or decorating?
All we've done so far is buy our BoB stroller....it was on sale!!! :)


----------



## kellycontrary

we are looking into buggy/travel systems now, just dont know which to buy....


----------



## Dreamermama

Is it too late for me to join this thread? :S
I'm due Dec 12, with my first baby, very excited!!
I have my anatomy scan July 17, can't wait to find out the sex!! Have any of you found out yet?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Welcome dreamer!!

DH and I are team yellow :) but the anatomy scan won't be for 4 more weeks for us.

This is my 1st too - how has pregnancy been treating you?


----------



## Carzelle

welcome dreamer- not too late. How is pregnancy for you thus far? we seem to be a group of ladies who got ms pretty badly in the first tri, but seems to have passed for the most part! :thumbup:i had to come and post because i felt the baby kick for the first time tonight, im pretty sure it will like a little tap on the left side of my belly button, whoopi I am so happy to have finally felt something! Any one else feel some movement?? We dont know the sex yet but our scan is on July 18 and we are def finding out! I am so excited!!!:wohoo::wohoo: To answer your question Gen I haven't done any of the above...I procrastinate on everything... will be no different for my baby im sure, but maybe not. I want to get a stroller which is the brand UPPA baby, it is becoming more and more popular here in the states, every heard of it?? is anyone else experiencing an insane heat wave like we are in NYC?? It's crazy I can barely breathe outside!! Well I hope everyone is feeling well and talk to you soon....I started prenatal yoga by the way, feels really nice just to settle and focus on your body for a while, highly recommend it to anyone who needs to relax....


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'm finally starting to feel well in week 17 -- what a huge difference to not have nausea!

I've definitely seen some UPPA strollers and I like them a lot! Very modern! And how exciting to only be 2 weeks away from finding out the gender! WAHOO!!!

DH and I are staying team yellow, but I may have accidentally found out. I had one of the ultrasound techs at work (we do echocardiograms, ultrasound of the heart) stick the probe on my belly after I had some light spotting yesterday, just to make sure baby was moving. Anyway, the first thing that came up was a potty shot! Cheeky LO! I turned away immediately and told the tech we weren't finding out, but she kept looking and said "I know what it is!" Then later in the scan she was looking for the profile shot and said "SHE keeps mooning us!" Then the tech kind of caught herself and was like "uh, I mean he/she, uh..." I know she doesn't specialize in OB ultrasound, but she is a very experienced sonographer, so while I am not ready to go out and buy pink (we still won't get gender confirmed), I now definitely think it's a girl (all my dreams while ttc were of having a girl, haven't had any dreams during pregnancy!)

I told DH because he hates when I know something that he doesn't. He wasn't nearly as convinced that she could have seen for sure, but he also doesn't really understand how easy it might have been to see for her, being so experienced. I let him believe that because I want to keep the element of surprise. We definitely aren't telling anyone else that we might have gotten a clue!


----------



## Carzelle

Hello ladies-
its been a long time since i have been on here, but i come with good news! we are expecting a boy!! I am so excited that this is what we are having I mean I would have happily taken a girl but I really wanted to start with a boy :haha: The pregnancy has been pretty great throughout this second trimester and I cant complain too much. The gas and indigestion is non stop but if that is the worst I get than can;t make a stink of it. So i am now 22 weeks pregnant and not showing. I have talked to the midwife and done some online research which says that as long as the baby is growing that it is totally fine. I have always been an athlete when I was younger and then someone who worked out so supposedly if this is the case your stomach muscles hold in the baby bump. It is somewhat frustrating because no one thinks that I am pregnant. Well just wanted to see how everyone is doing and if anyone else has exciting news??! We well ladies :)


----------



## Carzelle

Anyone OUT there?? Ladies, i have 8 more weeks to go and i CAN'T wait this little angel baby BOY! how is everyone feeling? Still much to do on the prepping side but my very sweet husband is throwing me a shower so there will be many things to unpack, put together and organize. I hope everyone is doing is well, i hope to hear from someone soon!


----------



## mummy_em

Hi ya I'm here lol I have 9 weeks left not feeling to bad just tired and fed up with my pelvis hurting. Hope you have a lovely baby shower xxx


----------



## kellycontrary

hi carzelle ive got 9 weeks left and 6 weeks left at work. im starting to suffer a little bit now. this boy is doing some amazing acrobatics inside of me and im getting tummy ache and toilet problems off and on every other day (lovely!) i hope the rest of your time goes smoothly! x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Checking in! 8 1/2 weeks to go and feeling pretty damn big! Pelvic pain has recently started up for me as well...I'm doing my best to ignore it and hoping it doesn't get worse....

I have only 7 weeks of work left after tomorrow so that is encouraging. Baby is getting strong and moving tons which I love. Still waiting for two more (!) baby showers to get everything organized, but the crib is at least assembled. 

The excitement is hitting me too!!! 60 days to go! (we have the same EDD Kelly!)


----------



## kellycontrary

GenYsuperlady said:


> Checking in! 8 1/2 weeks to go and feeling pretty damn big! Pelvic pain has recently started up for me as well...I'm doing my best to ignore it and hoping it doesn't get worse....
> 
> I have only 7 weeks of work left after tomorrow so that is encouraging. Baby is getting strong and moving tons which I love. Still waiting for two more (!) baby showers to get everything organized, but the crib is at least assembled.
> 
> The excitement is hitting me too!!! 60 days to go! (we have the same EDD Kelly!)

SO exciting!!! Im getting that pelvic pain too. A couple of times the baby jabs so hard that I gasp, it makes whoever Im with at the time jump so I always feel guilty and say - 'dont panic, im just being a wimp'! dreading what Im going to be like in labour!

Heres to our countdown!!! not long now! x


----------



## Carzelle

TWO WORDS: HEART BURN!! Who's with me?? Nothing helps and it is happening anything I eat. Boohoo, I am so ready to have this little guy. Please let these next 6 weeks fly by.....


----------



## Dreamermama

6 weeks left I can't believe how fast the time has gone!!!! I'm having moments of panic every once in a while!
I'm having a baby girl :) sooo excited! Papa just painted her room and now we're setting everything up! She has so many clothes going to start washing them today! I was supposed to start this morning but slept in sooo late. I'm crazy exhausted lately. It's hard to sleep with the back/hip/pelvic pain. Everything hurts!!
Oh and I was getting heartburn really bad too but now I know what my trigger foods are so I stay away from those and I'm fine: anything tomato, orange juice, chocolate, coffee, anything spicy!!
It sucks because I love spicy food!
I've started having ms again :( I've thrown up a few times in the morning, no fun!but at least I still have an appetite, it's not horrible like first tri!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I'm very lucky -- my midwife let me start taking Prilosec (omeprazole) early in pregnancy for heartburn, and it now controls it very well. I definitely notice if I forget to take it one day! Moreso I notice that my food is never far from my throat...if I bend over at all I get a taste of spit up!

5 weeks and 5 days to go for me! Still managing through the long work weeks but not sure how I'll make it another 4+ weeks with as big as I'm getting!

Have any of your babies "dropped?" Mine is still riding pretty high. I do get a LOT of Braxton Hicks contractions though!


----------



## mummy_em

I'm with you with the heart burn mine drives me mad saw my consaultant today and he was pretty crap basically as I have done it 4 time I will be fine just feel like I'm being fobbed off I have been induced the last two times due to my spd being so painful and having larger babies and now it's like oh well you will be fine xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Mummy - sorry to hear your consultant was so insensitive! You don't deserve that!


----------



## Carzelle

mummy em- thats ridic I mean there are probably somethings you get used to after having had a few babes BUT doesn't that a-hole know that every pregnancy is different?? :growlmad: We just came through hurricane Sandy over in the Northeast my husband and puppy and I were safe and sound with no damage or loss of power or anything, thank God. I am thinking of all the women who went into labor and had to have their babies through such a horrendous storm....:sulk::sulk: I was so little up until 30 weeks even 32 but now I feel like this is such a different story. I AM HUGE!! How this baby will get any bigger inside of my body is just beyond me. Anyone else feel like a mama hippo?? Step by step we are getting the apt ready for the babe and I can't contain my excitement. Has anyone decided if they are trying to go it the natural way?? Have you taken any classes to aid in the pains of labor? I am supposed to have a class on Dec 1, he is due the 4th, hoping I can squeeze that one in before he pops out! WELL off to watch children of the corn in honor of Halloween. I hope everyone is feeling well in the last weeks and many blessings and health to those who are still working, keep up the good work!!:thumbup:


----------



## kellycontrary

heartburn is driving me crazy and I know exactly what you mean about tasting whatever you have eaten if you bend over!

Im struggling with work now, Ive finally finished travelling all over (last trip birmingham yesterday) but its left me exhausted. coupled with strong baby movements constantly...im starting to feel that its hard work. 

I turned over the tv last night to a woman was giving birth. I just burst into tears! I think I am both tired, terrified and just over emotional at this stage. from monday, I have 3 weeks left at work although I had some holiday to take so I do have the odd days off in between. it cannot go quick enough!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I had to take today off work for some pretty crummy symptoms. It's the first time I've ever called in at this job (there 14 months) so you know I was suffering!

I woke at 2:30am with AWFUL back pain. I thought I'd just slept wrong but it wouldn't go away with heat or changing positions. Eventually I felt that I might be having contractions that were starting in the back, then radiating to the front, and at one point was clocking them at every 6-7 minutes. I had diarrhea three times and was just waking up hubby telling him I might be in labor when I suddenly got super nauseous and threw up quite a bit (rare for me). Strangely, I felt much better after the vomiting, contractions stopped or became barely noticeable, and I was able to get back to sleep.

DH called the MW who said to rest and come in for my appointment today as usual (was already scheduled) and she will check if I am dilated. Over the course of the late morning the back pain got bad again, but couldn't necessarily pinpoint contractions. drank some water, then decided I might eat a bit -- had a tiny bit of toast with peanut butter. Was up 5 minutes later vomiting A TON again. Then soon after, had another small bout of diarrhea. 

What the hell!? Is this "prodromal" or start/stop labor? Or do I just have a tummy bug and random back pain at the same time? I feel like the contractions I had earlier in the night were real because my tummy muscles are sore! That being said, I have no hopes of being told I'm significantly dilated -- it just hasn't been long or consistent enough. I just really hope this doesn't go on for weeks before LO makes an appearance! At the same time, I am sure that is what MW would prefer, given I'm only 34+3....

GAH!!


----------



## kellycontrary

bless you GenY! I would've been freaking out. How do you feel now? I have been suffering with back ache and diarrhea and felt nauseous - but havent thrown up and mine def doesnt sound as bad as yours, its bearable. At least your midwife knows about your symptoms and can keep an eye out. Ihope you feel better soon xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I went to midwife and was found to be in pre-term labor, 1cm dilated and at least 50% effaced. Baby's heart rate was also a bit high. GOOD news is -- there was a reason! I had a bladder infection (I had no clue! No pain or anything unusual). They got me into the hospital, gave me a medication to help me stop contracting, put 2 liters of IV fluids in me and one big dose of IV antibiotics. I got out at 9pm having only rare contractions and baby's heart rate was back down to normal range. I'm taking it easy today and will continue on oral antibiotics for another week or so. MW says I should go on to have a very normal pregnancy as long as uterus behaves itself, and my labor might be a bit shortened as some of the work of changing the cervix has already been done :)
Thank goodness for my awesome midwife -- I feel great this morning, but definitely inspired to FINISH all the preparations for baby!


----------



## Carzelle

Gen! I am so sorry to hear that you were going through that, it sounds traumatic. I am happy that you got it all sorted out and you are the baby are doing well. A shortened labor sounds like a great thing to me, but now you know what it feels like to be in the first stage of labor so that anxiety should be resolved a bit, right?? I am soooo ready to meet him, I go to my midwife tomorrow to make sure all is in order. One month left and I am ready to get him out. 
Kelly, im sorry work has been tough but glad that you are not traveling any longer, what do you do for work? If you don't mind me asking?? I am going to put together my bag for the hospital this week and then not much else to do :) 

Hang in there ladies, we are in the home stretch!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I've turned into a labor-spotting nightmare!

Every little cramp or twinge has me on alert...but nothing consistent is happening.

I *am* quite sure I lost my mucus plug last night, although the more I read about it, the more I'm less convinced it means very much -- apparently it can still be weeks after it is lost before labor starts.

Back to work today...definitely a case of the Mondays!


----------



## kellycontrary

Im glad everything is ok GenY! and good to know that you have done some of the hard work already in prep! bricking it for that part!!

Carzelle - I work for a recruitment consultancy, but I work in the marketing and business development department. basically, we go around the UK universities to promote and get students and grads to sign up with us for engineering jobs. my colleagues are taking over for now and my replacement starts today thank god! x


----------

